
The Fermi Paradox Explained: Here's Why Alien Life Hasn't Found Us Yet - fezz
http://mic.com/articles/122857/fermi-paradox-explained-why-alien-life-hasnt-found-us-yet?utm_source=policymicTBLR&utm_medium=main&utm_campaign=social#.923WruN2X
======
SteveWatson
The author seems to think that humans lived alongside dinosaurs 65 million
years ago.

